# What to do with this quarter



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

So im all in on the restoration of my 66 goat. Frame off and tore down, welded the floor pans and workin on the trunk. Anyway this quarter panel is the only thing giving me a headache Im not sure how to attack it. The guy who "restored" the car before me did a horrible job and this is prolly his masterpiece. Tacked the panel on and left a big seam which he then filled with body filler. Should I try and replace what I can or just fill it back with body filler? Feel over my head on this one, hoping im just over thinking this. Any help would be great.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Handy with a mig welder? If so, I'd carefully stitch in those seams/gaps so rust can't start there, then carefully smooth with body tools - maybe *lightly* with an angle grinder (be careful not to grind through). Primary goal would be to seal it up so it can[t rust, seconday goal to try to get it smoother. Once it was close, only then would I finish with a thin skim of filler.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree...if the panel is viable just finish what the previous owner started...small welds spaced apart so as not to warp it, keep working around and letting cool until the whole gap is welded together then smooth the welds and fill until flat as glass. Filler is not a sin if done in very thin layers, its a requirement if you want a straight flat 45 year old car....


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not sure if this the right way to fill a gap, but I have seen guys tack a piece of metal coat hanger into it, then burn it in.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't know about coat hangers, I would stitch around with the mig and a cool damp rag and keep going and grinding down until it was solid...


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Yeah Im decent with a mig welder I guess my pics didnt show the true story about this quarter. The guy flanged the panel but did it about a half inch two short, thats the reason for the gap. So the channel you see in the panel is depressed (a little more than that of normal flange depth, little less than half an inch in spots). It looked like he hit the flanged part with a hammer from the inside on a couple places to bring it close and thats where he tacked it together. He hid the seam behind the wheelhouse so you really have to look for it to find it. Here are some more pics. You cant see all the gaps becuase most of it is still filled with body filler. 
Im not sure if I should cut the area at the flange and try to butt weld a strip of metal in the gap or not. I really dont wanna hammer from the inside like he did. The seam while hard to see would bother me 
Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, I'd say that needs to be secured or it will crack the body filler down the road. Maybe a slide hammer with a screw on the end, drill a hole in the one panel, use the slide hammer to pull the panel level with the other one, then tack weld it then weld the holes shut?? You'll need to get all the filler out from between them.


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, right now im debating wether or not I can live knowing there is that seam/bump on the other side of the panel. Part of me wants to just weld in strips of metal so its smooth on both sides but I dont wanna mess up and body lines. After I take out all fo the body filler I might just try and hammer and dolly as much out as I can to get the seam together then weld the seam up. Its hidden enough that no one will notice from lookin in the trunk


----------

